# Postmates newbie questions



## ivanuber (Sep 23, 2015)

1. Do u know if there is any Blitz pricing when u getting a request (just like Uber)?
2. Is there any trick to chase Blitz pricing?
3. Any current incentive for SF market?

Thank you!


----------



## RESQFITNESS (Oct 19, 2016)

As far as I have experienced in So. Cal market is the blitz pricing comes on during times when the demand exceeds amount of drivers on the platform at the moment. Then once some drivers log on...the blitz pricing goes away


----------



## Joogingthesystem (Oct 27, 2016)

ivanuber said:


> 1. Do u know if there is any Blitz pricing when u getting a request (just like Uber)?
> 2. Is there any trick to chase Blitz pricing?
> 3. Any current incentive for SF market?
> 
> Thank you!


Yeah blitz is typically during dinner and lunch but it rarely blitzes during lunch on weekdays and if it does it doesn't last longer than an hour. You can almost guarantee it to blitz on Sunday, both during lunch and especially for the dinner rush(5-8pm).

The current incentive for the SF market is $350 bonus for the person who refers new drivers and $125 for the new driver. It's always fair to split the total bonus on both sides halfway but u would have to coordinate that with the person who referred you.

If you need to be referred hit me up and we can work it out! Btw, I work in the SF region myself.

Hope this helps!


----------

